# Coming off of 500mg test a week.



## Solidzdawg (Dec 13, 2020)

Hi everyone. I was wondering if I will have a successful pct with just clomid? That’s all I’ve been able to get access to. I wanted to get hcg too but I haven’t had luck..

Anyone recommend anything that’s easy to obtain? Money isn’t an issue. I do get UA’ed so I have to be careful on taking things that false positive..

You guys have all helped me greatly with my cycle. I would of had no idea what to do. Thank you everyone.

Z


----------



## Deadhead (Dec 13, 2020)

You can get ancillaries online fairly easily man, that being said.... i always get my entire pct up front. Saves alot of hardship later.


----------



## Adrenolin (Dec 13, 2020)

4wks of Clomid (50mg daily) or Nolva (20mg) is plenty for a test only cycle.  The hCG shouldn't be used in pct as it can be counterproductive - suppressing your hpta.. use hCG ON your next cycle, not in the pct.


----------



## Deadhead (Dec 13, 2020)

Adrenolin said:


> 4wks of Clomid (50mg daily) or Nolva (20mg) is plenty for a test only cycle.  The hCG shouldn't be used in pct as it can be counterproductive - suppressing your hpta.. use hCG ON your next cycle, not in the pct.



Yessir, i prefer it at the end of my cycle.... i don't care for the estrogen problems it gives me while on cycle.


----------



## Ortiz5678 (Dec 17, 2020)

Deadhead said:


> You can get ancillaries online fairly easily man, that being said.... i always get my entire pct up front. Saves alot of hardship later.



don’t you need a prescription for them bro. Iv not really found any ancillary only outlets


----------



## Adrenolin (Dec 17, 2020)

Ortiz5678 said:


> don’t you need a prescription for them bro. Iv not really found any ancillary only outlets



If you can't find any.. look towards research grade, to "research" restarting a suppresed hpta


----------



## creekrat (Dec 17, 2020)

PCT is a part of your cycle. I’ll repeat this. PCT is a part of your cycle. In the future you shouldn’t start a cycle until you have your PCT plan and items in hand. 

Of course all of this is a moot point for anyone that’s on TRT or blast and cruise.


----------



## Ortiz5678 (Dec 24, 2020)

Adrenolin said:


> If you can't find any.. look towards research grade, to "research" restarting a suppresed hpta



thanks. Iv used research grade liquids before and they do work. I’m in the middle of arranging a visit to the hormone doctor. Hopefully they can help with a long standing Gyno issue I have. 

off TopIc. I remember trying their Clen for the first time and then doing bench press. lol. That was fun!!  It was not happening I had to stop.


----------



## Gabriel (Dec 24, 2020)

I hate clen..off topic


----------



## Koolio (Dec 24, 2020)

I have come off for 40 years now and have never used clen, hcg etc...never had a problem...my cycles last 20-30 weeks with at least 20 weeks off...


----------



## Adrenolin (Dec 24, 2020)

Koolio said:


> I have come off for 40 years now and have never used clen, hcg etc...never had a problem...my cycles last 20-30 weeks with at least 20 weeks off...



You're ollldddddd lol


----------



## Koolio (Dec 24, 2020)

Adrenolin said:


> You're ollldddddd lol



Yes I am old but I can still bench 315...this after a ruptured quad tendon, ruptured tricep tendon and a torn pec along with all of the other aches and pains in my joints from 40+ years of pounding iron...I never took more than 500 mgs of test...


----------



## Adrenolin (Dec 24, 2020)

Koolio said:


> Yes I am old but I can still bench 315...this after a ruptured quad tendon, ruptured tricep tendon and a torn pec along with all of the other aches and pains in my joints from 40+ years of pounding iron...I never took more than 500 mgs of test...



Koolio! I've never taken more than 3.5g of test in a week... guess I like to experiment a little.  Wasn't a big fan.. besides crippling pinning 500ed, too much aromatization to keep up with bloat and high bp became big issues. I prefer 750 if no tren, if I'm running tren I keep my test <300.


----------



## Koolio (Dec 24, 2020)

Adrenolin said:


> Koolio! I've never taken more than 3.5g of test in a week... guess I like to experiment a little.  Wasn't a big fan.. besides crippling pinning 500ed, too much aromatization to keep up with bloat and high bp became big issues. I prefer 750 if no tren, if I'm running tren I keep my test <300.


3.5 grams!!!...you are a monster and my hero...when I grow up I want to be just like you!...you rock!!!...seriously, that is the koolest reply to a response I have ever gotten...


----------



## Adrenolin (Dec 24, 2020)

Lol at patronizing me, I'm not narcissistic


----------

